# Mid-Cycle spotting for last 3 cycles after miscarriage. Anything wrong with me!?



## BabyDust#2

Hi Girls! I am usually just a reader on here, but Im actually in need of some advice that I'm not finding from reading.

I had a natural MMC on December 1st (baby measured 6wks, passed everything at 9 wks). 

1st Cycle post MC- was crazy, I think anovulatory, 32 days long.
2nd Cycle post MC- spotted CD8-CD14, ovulated CD16. We BD'd perfectly, I usually get pregnant easily when trying, but didnt fall pregnant :(, was a 28 day cycle.

Now, 3rd Cycle post MC, I started spotting CD 10 (Again! arrrg!) and have a tiny bit of bloody CM every day, including today, CD16. No +OPK yet, so that's annoying too. 

Has anyone had this experience? If so, was it an indication of a bigger problem? How did it turn out for you?

I have 2 kids, which were easy to conceive, no spotting in my whole life.... So trying to figure out what has happened since the MC! I really appreciate your help :thumbup:


----------



## BabyDust#2

Bump :blush:


----------



## Meli_H

BabyDust#2 said:


> Bump :blush:

Hi, i have been spotting throughout the luteal phase since my mc nov 1, 2012. I suspect the spotting is due to low progesterone levels. I am going for blood tests on weds and cant wait to see if my hunch is correct. All i know is that b4 my mc, i never had spotting in luteal phase, only had it maybe one day b4 af arrived, and on the last day of af...and the spotting is driving me CRAZY because i know its keeping me from getting pg :growlmad:


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hi, didn't want to R&R but i dont know, i was going to suggest possibly Ovulation spotting, is that possible do yoou think? other than that i dont know, perhaps call your Dr if your concerned, i know that MC just screws your body up for a while, it might just be random spotting for spotting's sakes.:shrug:

Sorry i cant be more helpful, good luck to you


----------



## BabyDust#2

Thanks for the replies girls! 

Meli- I'm sorry about your low progesterone, I tend to have the same problem, a short LP, but am fine if I take Super B complex, B6 and use Natural Progesterone cream. But a Rx from the doc would prob be even better! I'm going to ask for some if this cycle is a bust.

Pinkcasi- I've been assuming that the spotting is associated with ovulation, but the fact that is over 8 days of it makes me worried! I scheduled an appointment with my OB, so hoping she can rule out all of the scarey diagnosises that google has led me to: polyps, fibroids, hypothyroidism, infection in the uterus...!! Ahh!


----------



## Meli_H

Hi BabyDust,

This was my first pregnancy, and I got pg on the first cycle we ttc. I had a natural mc 11/1/12, I was supposedly 9 ½ wks along, but I suspect it was a mmc between my 1st ob gyn appt Oct 9 when I saw my baby and heard the heartbeat, and my mc Nov 1.

I was also extremely regular with my cycles before getting pg. I never tracked ovulation or anything like that before my mc, but my average cycle was 26 days.

Im not sure yet if I have low progesterone, but I suspect thats the problem. On Feb 5 my dr did an ultrasound and found a small ovarian cyst, but said that it was so small it wouldnt be causing the spotting. So the next step is to do CD3 and CD21 blood work. Im currently 5dpo, so Ill be doing the CD21 bloodwork on Thurs (not Weds as I noted in my previous post). CD3 will probably be around Feb 25 or so, but I wont know for sure until af shows up. 

Funny thing is my LP has never been short (thankfully). I do have ovulation bleeding, normally for 2 days after Ovulation (Ive charted and temped the last 2 cycles, so I know exactly when I did ovulate) and yes, the spotting was definitely more noticeable those 2 days after o, as opposed to all the other days I spot during the luteal phase, which is pretty much every day.

Ill follow up and post results from both bloodwork results. Im curious, maybe you could do the same?


----------



## BabyDust#2

Hey Meli! 

I'm so sorry about your MMC. Saw the HB and all? That would be very difficult. My bean stopped growing at 5.5weeks, I don't believe it ever developed a HB. I'm pray that both of us can not be complete nervous wrecks with our next BFP's!! 

Yes, I will definitely follow up if I get some answers from my doctor in the next week or so. I'm CD16, so I'm not sure what she could really determine from this cycle. Your spotting around ovulation sounds more "textbook", mine has been a little more strange. I have had a tiny bit of pink in EWCM, maybe once a day when I wipe, since CD10. Then yesterday after a 6 mile run, I had actual spotting for about 3 hours... Made me nervous that there is an actual "physical" something in there that got irritated when running? I don't know :( at the ultrasound that determined I was miscarrying, the tech reported that the cyst I had from my 1st ultrasound was gone... So unless I developed another one in the past two months, then I don't think that is it. Polyps? Infected uterus? Too many scary possibilities! 

I found this article REALLY interesting! I'm a biologist, so I like the scientific mumbo-jumbo more than most, but I think it's worth a read! I think I am falling under Figure 5. It's like my follicles mature, but do not reach ovulation, I have a withdrawal bleed, then the next mature follicle is matured to ovulate... Take a look! 
https://www.woomb.org/bom/science/variants.html


----------



## missjames90

Hi I have been spotting as well had a miscarriage on Nov 10 12...my Dr told me that your body and cycle just changes after a pregnancy so my spotting is usually a few days before my period come and before my pregnancy I had 32/33 day cycles and ovulation was everywhere but since my miscarriage it has been 29 days ovulation on day 15/16 so maybe your cycle is just different from the miscarriage


----------



## BabyDust#2

Hi MissJames! 

It is crazy how our cycles seem to be all wacky from the MC's. I knew they would be to some extent, but was overly hopeful that by cycle 3, all would be well & I would be pregnant again! Wishful thinking... 

My problem is not spotting during my luteal phase, mine is spotting during the follicular phase (cd8-cd16) leading up to ovulation. After ovulation, I'm fine, although I do use natural progesterone cream as an extra "boost"! My luteal phase was super spotty first cycle after MC, but I seem to have traded that for spotting CD8-CD16 for the past two cycles...!? I'm going to my OB tomorrow & hope to rule out a few things and maybe get some help if it is indeed preventing me from conceiving. I will keep you girls posted!!


----------



## missjames90

BabyDust#2 said:


> Hi MissJames!
> 
> It is crazy how our cycles seem to be all wacky from the MC's. I knew they would be to some extent, but was overly hopeful that by cycle 3, all would be well & I would be pregnant again! Wishful thinking...
> 
> My problem is not spotting during my luteal phase, mine is spotting during the follicular phase (cd8-cd16) leading up to ovulation. After ovulation, I'm fine, although I do use natural progesterone cream as an extra "boost"! My luteal phase was super spotty first cycle after MC, but I seem to have traded that for spotting CD8-CD16 for the past two cycles...!? I'm going to my OB tomorrow & hope to rule out a few things and maybe get some help if it is indeed preventing me from conceiving. I will keep you girls posted!!

Yes please keep us posted & hopefully u won't have to deal with a period that long


----------



## BabyDust#2

Well, went to my OBgyn today and she thought the spotting did sound odd, but after doing a pelvic exam, she ruled out an infection in my uterus or problems with my cervix... SOOO... No answers really, but she did ease my fears a little bit. She feels that my spotting could easily be my flyctuating estrogen levels trying to get back in sync after the MC. also, she said thst if i am getting +opks w/ a temp shift, that the weird rising/falling hormones are not affecting the oir one of the egg (that was a concern of mine). She is having me wait out this cycle and if I'm not pregnant, then I'm coming in around CD6 next cycle for an ultrasound to check for fibroids or polyps.

I got my +Opk today, so should ovulate tonight or tomorrow. Fingers crossed!


----------



## BabyDust#2

Wow just read my typos 

"...fluctuating estrogen levels..."

"...Are not affecting the outcome of the egg..."

Sorry, Had to correct it :)


----------



## BaniVani

Good Luck BabyDust
--I hope you get back to normal.
I am ending a MC naturally(was 4 weeks) and will start trying as soon as I'm back to my normal self. It was my first preg. after three cycles. I always have a 28 day cycle. I wonder what the next month is going to be like ;0/


----------



## Meli_H

BabyDust#2 said:


> Well, went to my OBgyn today and she thought the spotting did sound odd, but after doing a pelvic exam, she ruled out an infection in my uterus or problems with my cervix... SOOO... No answers really, but she did ease my fears a little bit. She feels that my spotting could easily be my flyctuating estrogen levels trying to get back in sync after the MC. also, she said thst if i am getting +opks w/ a temp shift, that the weird rising/falling hormones are not affecting the oir one of the egg (that was a concern of mine). She is having me wait out this cycle and if I'm not pregnant, then I'm coming in around CD6 next cycle for an ultrasound to check for fibroids or polyps.
> 
> I got my +Opk today, so should ovulate tonight or tomorrow. Fingers crossed!

Hello, got my cd21 blood test results back. Progesterone level is 6.5. My Dr isnt concerned, says those are normal levels, but dr. Google seems to indicate otherwise....i will be going back for cd3 tests, hopefully on monday at the latest.

Hope u caught the egg:dust:


----------



## BabyDust#2

Update. Well, last cycle, I went on to ovulate on day 19 (a few days later than normal), but despite our well timed BDing, OPKs, temping, preseed, instead ups, hips up, vitamins, progesterone cream... I started AF on 14DPO. Which a 13 day luteal phase is epic for me!! Well... This particular AF has been really heavy and clotty. Today, CD4, I passed a silver dollar sized piece of tissue (not a clot)! It was purple/pink and definitely tissue (tmi, but I touched it!). I wonder if maybe this retained tissue has been the cause of my problems? I guess I will just wait and see. How is everyone else?


----------



## BabyDust#2

Because I hate a thread that ends with no follow up (huge pet peeve of mine!!) I am happy to report that I got my BFP this cycle! Yay! It was cycle #5 post MMC, I still had a tiny but of pre-O spotting and actually ovulated 4 days later than my normal CD16. The biggest difference this cycle was that I had a ton of EWCM, which had been minimal the past few months. 

Thank you all for the support!! Fingers crossed for a healthy baby!


----------



## Hopefulagain

Congratulations and thanks for updating...I hate threads that leave you guessing too, especially since we tend to assume the worst.


----------



## missjames90

Hi babydust I'm so happy for you I on the other hand will be entering my 6 cycle since mmc hoping this is my cycle pray for me


----------



## Wanttomoveon

BabyDust or Meli_H - I know it's been quite awhile since you were posting about this, but your posts have been keeping me sane right now. So, I'm hoping maybe you'll get something from the site to let you know of this message...

I am now post miscarriage. (Finally hit 4.5 with my hcg on Nov. 15 after 3 months of hell, first waiting for a missed miscarriage to start, and then having it be incomplete, and then take a long time to complete with a second round of bleeding that had me in the ER).

Anyway, as my hcg finally hit negative, I also had a period (and actually had what seemed like one or two before then, when my hcg was there but low). Then, a few days after my period ended I started having rose-colored CM here and there when I wipe. Not every time I wipe, but definitely a couple times a day. Sounds a bit like what you guys have described.

I can't tell if it started before ovulation or not. Certainly it was during it - if I have indeed ovulated. Anyway, it's now been going on for about 10 day now. I'm interested if you all learned anything about your situations. If it was due to low progesterone, or hopefully not something bad.

I just had an email exchange with a specialist who wants me to get a biopsy for endometrial cancer (I guess just to rule the worse out). So I'm freaking out! But, I do have low progesterone, short cycles, and so I'm hoping that the miscarriage recovery just has me with even lower progesterone than usual, and that's causing my lining to shed instead of build up.

Anyway, thanks if you're out there still lurking B&B!



Meli_H said:


> BabyDust#2 said:
> 
> 
> Well, went to my OBgyn today and she thought the spotting did sound odd, but after doing a pelvic exam, she ruled out an infection in my uterus or problems with my cervix... SOOO... No answers really, but she did ease my fears a little bit. She feels that my spotting could easily be my flyctuating estrogen levels trying to get back in sync after the MC. also, she said thst if i am getting +opks w/ a temp shift, that the weird rising/falling hormones are not affecting the oir one of the egg (that was a concern of mine). She is having me wait out this cycle and if I'm not pregnant, then I'm coming in around CD6 next cycle for an ultrasound to check for fibroids or polyps.
> 
> I got my +Opk today, so should ovulate tonight or tomorrow. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Hello, got my cd21 blood test results back. Progesterone level is 6.5. My Dr isnt concerned, says those are normal levels, but dr. Google seems to indicate otherwise....i will be going back for cd3 tests, hopefully on monday at the latest.
> 
> Hope u caught the egg:dust:Click to expand...


----------



## Meli_H

Hi Wanttomoveon,


WHen I was experiencing the spotting, it was always brown/old blood spotting/mucus. and not just after o, which is what's normal. Mine was always from O day until af came.
I suspect that the spotting was due to my thyroid levels, because in April I was diagnosed with hypothyroidism and after taking the Rx for 30 days, I got my bfp!

Now, for rose colored CM/blood, I did have that after I delivered my son, probably about 4 weeks after he was born. I got AF but it first started out as rose/red mucus/CM.

Sorry for the delay in responding, but my son was born at 23+1 so I've been rather preoccupied, and meant to respond sooner.


----------



## Wanttomoveon

Hi Meli-H - thanks so much for taking the time to respond. I hope you're doing well. I did not know of your situation. I hope your son is home with you now!

I have one doctor, who is not in my town, recommending an endometrial biopsy, and then the doctor I do see here is too booked to see me until early February, so I'm just seeing a nurse for a vaginal exam on Friday. I'm so frustrated and scared now that someone mentioned "biopsy". Anyway, I'll hold onto your hypothyroid idea and ask about getting tested! Thanks again.


----------



## Meli_H

Don't worry about the biopsy. Just take some motrin about 1 hour b4 your app and it should not be too bad.

When u do ur thyroid tests, make sure they also order a test to measure your t3 and t4 levels specifically. Because that should also be tested, not just the 'regular' thyroid blood tests they give. 

My rainbow is still in the nicu, we will be lucky if he comes home by his due date, which was Jan25. But that's ok. We will wait as long as it takes! 

Good luck!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Wow meli I'm so sorry about your lo, that's amazing fight though, I'm sure it must ba a horrible scary time for you all but I'm sure hell battle on. All the best to you and your family, I hope you get the best Xmas pressie ever of your wee man home xxx


----------

